
Artificial Intelligence at Salesforce: An Inside Look - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/story/inside-salesforces-quest-to-bring-artificial-intelligence-to-everyone/?mbid=social_tw_backchannel
======
wonderous
>> “machine learning is all about transforming data”

